# Audi TTRS Carpro C.Quartz Ceramic Enhancement Detail



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Audi TTRS Carpro C.Quartz Ceramic Enhancement Detail

Products and equipment used

Uber microfiber towels
Chemical guy's woolly mammoth drying towel
3m yellow pads 150mm 75 mm
Halogen site lights
Carpro Fixer Polish 
Makita rotary polisher
Carpro Sheepskin wash mitt
Carpro C.Quartz Ceramic UK Sealant 
Carpro Dlux
Carpro Reload
CarPro Pearl
Carpro eraser
Carpro Ironx
3m masking tape
Meguiars APC
Costco microfibre towels
Valet Pro PH neutral Snowfoam
Britemax Max Clean Shampoo
Bilt Hamber clay bar
Autosmart Tardis
Various brushes
Kranzle pressure washer
Noodle wash mitt
Poorboys microfibre clothes
Uber buffing clothes	
Snow foam gun
Glass Sealant
Britemax Metal Polish Twins
00 grade wire wool

The wheels were cleaned using Carpro Ironx the was then given its first coat of snow foam whilst this was dwelling I went round the car using APC in a foaming head bottle cleaning the fuel filler area and various gaps and grills. The snowfoam was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of the same mix snowfoam and the car was washed using the 2 bucket method with grit guards in both buckets and a Carpro lambswool wash mitt. 
The car was then rinsed off using an open ended hose and I then went round the car with Tardis which was left to go to work before being wiped down with microfibre clothes. The car was then given a coat of Ironx again left to do its stuff before the car was washed down using the pressure washer. 
Engine bay was cleaned with Megs APC a various detailing brushes before being rinsed with the pressure washer
The car was clayed using citrus bling and water mix (10 to 1) and a Bilt hamber soft clay bar which helped to pull more contaminates from the paint work it was then rewashed using the same method and dried using the woolly mammoth.

Snow Foaming



I then taped the car up and went round with various yellow 3m pads and Carpro Fixer polish, each panel was given a wipe down with Carpro eraser after polishing to check finish and remove any polishing oils.

































The car was given a coating of Carpro C.Quartz Ceramic coating 
The plastic trim and alloys were sealed using CarPro Dlux which is a cracking product which a little goes a long way and gives a stunning finish and dressed the tyres using the Valet Pro tyre dressing.

Finished Shots


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Top work as ever mate I can highly recommend this guy for all your detailing needs that is if he can find you a slot :lol:


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Top work as ever mate I can highly recommend this guy for all your detailing needs that is if he can find you a slot :lol:


Cheers Matey 8)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

An excellent turn around NECC


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Cheers Dave 8)


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

Wicked shine well done


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

dak2v said:


> Wicked shine well done


Cheers Matey 8)


----------



## UMZ (Feb 11, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Top work as ever mate I can highly recommend this guy for all your detailing needs that is if he can find you a slot :lol:


Where's his garage workshop? I need a decent detailer


----------

